# add on to layout for small community



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

I wanted to add a few buildings to the layout and ran out of room. so added on a 5 inch by 36 inch area to the front right side....maybe a general store, old gas sattion and something else haven't decided yet. just wanted to stay with the period late 50's to early 60's.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a saying with my wife it goes "when in doubt build it out!".


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

agreed:thumbsup:

If your not happy just add on and go bigger I was at 10x10 at one point, but was not satisfied with the mainline run, so now im at just shy under 20x20.

Thats one nice thing with having room to go bigger if need be, if you want something else on your layout but cant exactly fit it, just add on another foot or a peninsula:laugh:


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes. My layout started 10'x15', I didn't like how small it was so I riped it out and made it 15'X20' with a 6'X6' peninsula in the middle. I already feel like it is to small lol.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm gonna do something similar I think... Once I've got the layout to a bit of a standard (It'll take a while). But I know I'll be begging for more scenery options in the future. 
Currently my modules are fairly narrow, so a few inches of scenery on the front wont interfere with reach/access.


----------

